# Does ATiTool's 3D detection recognize Sacred now?



## Guden Oden (Nov 3, 2004)

I've been playing this game for like a month now with core/mem clocks set at 95/235MHz on a 9800 Pro because this game doesn't seem to trigger v0.0.22's 3D detection thingy! 

Yes, I underclock the card heavily in windows to save on the environment!  No point in uselessly burning power and making my thermistor-controlled exhaust fan spin faster and grate on my nerves...

Also, some games seem to block the windows mechanism to play sounds - such as the 3D detection kicking in. That makes me unsure if it's actually activated or not in many cases, but as most games are rather 3D-intensive it's not much of a problem. Sacred is actually playable at this rediculously low clockspeed as long as one doesn't zoom all the way out.  Is it possible to stop other programs from blocking the sound, perhaps by using the directsound API instead or something?

Anyway, ATiTool ROCKS. Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 22, 2004)

try the latest 0.0.23 beta 9 .. i think i recently tested sacred .. not 100% sure tho


----------

